# DX Code for "Thickened Mitral Valve"?



## TracyAlder (May 9, 2013)

In the physician's summary of an echocardiogram, she writes that the patient has "mildly thickened mitral valve".  Not sure how this should be coded.  I'm looking at possibly 394.9 but wanted some other input.

I do CRG coding so it definitely needs to be picked up.  Thanks!


----------



## KaylaR2007 (May 15, 2013)

394.9 sounds right to me too!


----------



## kimberlydegrazia (May 16, 2013)

How about 424.0, mitral valve disorder


----------

